# Gorman-rupp



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright, I had a gorman-rupp leaking from the flange where the motor shaft ties in. Pretty steady. Ended up pulling out the motor and shaft housing. Once I got it apart it was easy to see it needed a rebuild. Ended up rebuilding, no leak, ran it while I picked up. Boom, leak. Pull it again, broken ceramic washer. Replace that, fire it up again, same thing. 

Long story short, took apart the motor, found a screw loose that was causing a slight vibration. Ended up soaking the pump housing with WD-40 and hitting it with a wire brush. Used all new components since the washers were showing wear from the in and out. Back together, no leak. 

I felt like a service plumber today.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> I felt like a service plumber today.


You were.

Sounds like you had to replace more than a couple of parts. Sounds like they were all close at hand. The best repairman in the world is up a creek if he doesn't have the part he needs. Good pick up on the loose screw.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that for a sewer lift station?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

We have two lift stations with Gorman rupp package pumps. Both are dual pump lead lag setup. They have both been virtually flawless since we installed them


----------

